# just picked him up!



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

View attachment 90073
View attachment 90072
saw him at the pet shop, had to have an oscar again. he has damage to his lip from awhile ago aparently. looks like it got bitten off, wouldnt be surprised if it was from a piranha. anyways, the guys up and around, and i just got him home. hes in a 55 to himself. 
just took these pics after i added him in. im letting him get used to his home for now though...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

just fyi, hes about 8 inches from head to tail
looks like his lip damage is definately from a piranha "like" fish. almost a perfect cicular bite. aparently hes fine though. no one at the pet shop could tell me much on history. 
another funny thing, i bought him for $2.75 hehe
now thats cheap! even for an oscar


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

View attachment 90094


excuse the glass, little dirty


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

I had an oscar like that but about two inches longer in a 55g (I know way to small.... i wont ever do it again). They have cool personalities... they beg like dogs lol.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Cool. Hopefully he adjusts nicely and he'll be up and swimming about and begging for food like the hog he is.

Nice eye on the tail there. I love that marking in oscars... I had a tiger oscar at one point that had a gorgeous eye on its tail and otherwise was nearly black save for some orange flecks in the body. I miss my oscars.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

View attachment 90152


nice shot of his tail eye

View attachment 90153


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

he looks in bad shape, but im sure some tlc will make him feel/look better.
what is his behaviour like, skittish at all, after a piranha attack id be pretty skittish


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

StuartDanger said:


> he looks in bad shape, but im sure some tlc will make him feel/look better.
> what is his behaviour like, skittish at all, after a piranha attack id be pretty skittish


he was in bad shape when i picked him up. hes in much better shape now however, just a few days later. his lip wound is healed but will remain deformed forever. hes acting and eating like any healthy osar already. i just fed him a nice sized silverside and he didnt hesitate. in fact, hes already aproaching the tank surface when i come home. thats right, he already knows his owner lol 
the fin damage is mostly from transport in that picture though. he was netted at the pet shop so some minor tears happened. otherwise hes healing and healthy. heres another picture i took last night.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

He's healing up very nicely









Keep on pumping that guy up and you will see that he will not only get longer quicker, but he will also get alot thicker once he is given the proper treatment


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Lookg good


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

I <3 him


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

NNice Buy!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

View attachment 90701
"scarface" chowing down a silverside. hes looking better every day


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

best pic ive taken yet of scarface. shows his colors really well...

View attachment 90807


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Very nice lookin O there. Good deal on him two,that's very cheap! He looks alot better in the updated pics, good luck with him!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice looking oscar. I love his ocellaris ("tail eye"). In that last close-up shot of him it appears he has a mild case of Hole-In-The-Head. With proper care it should heal up fine though. Glad you got such a good deal on him, and I'm glad that he has a good home now!








~Taylor~


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

i also pick a oscar up from pet shop 6 days ago.
11,3" is mine, oscar is a nice fish


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Very nice looking oscar. I love his ocellaris ("tail eye"). In that last close-up shot of him it appears he has a mild case of Hole-In-The-Head. With proper care it should heal up fine though. Glad you got such a good deal on him, and I'm glad that he has a good home now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive noticed that too a little. i know HITH is often confussed with the dotted patterns around the eyes, but he does have some signs back further. ive been keeping the tank cycled out and added some salt today just as a precaution. he shows no distress, in fact, hes been one of the most outgoing oscars ive ever had. already a begger lol 
ill keep him under watch just in case, ive seen oscars fall under some heafty HITH problems in the past and its not pretty. 
thanks for the compliments everyone









update picture. 2 days after the last one.

View attachment 91022


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

1-20-06

View attachment 91429


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

He looks much better now! Good stuff


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

1-22-06

View attachment 91648


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

aside from his expression in this picture, scarface is definately in good condition. his fins have all but healed minus his pectoral fins as you can see clearly in this last picture. im not at all concerned as theres no signs of infection anywhere. however, he looks like he may have also had a close call with HITH judging by some of the tissue on his head and upper back. 
aside from those concerns hes in very good health. eats like a typical oscar and responds to just about anything inside or outside the tank. lots of personality. 
since ive had him hes healed his other wounds and has packed on a little weight. my initial concern was actually his previous owner. when i spotted him at the pet shop he was in a bad way so i left him be for about a week before i picked him up. he was definately housed with some agressive fish. another oscar from the same owner was in his tank and showed a lot of wounds on his body. obviously it might be from transport, but since mine has a physical bite from his lip its obvious they were housed poorly. 
i plan by all means on keeping this oscar for good with me. ive adopted plenty of oscars and healed them back from neglect and gave them away to better owners. ive seen some terrible thing happen to fish like oscars that are so readily available and cheap. in my experience theyre one of the most abused fish aside from goldfish and yes, even piranha. 
its amazing to me when i come across an oscar thats in a bad way since theyre easily one of the most care free fish. easy to house and care for with basic tank maintinence. 
judging by his size id say hes within a year of age. probably 11-13 months old. so hes got lots of growing still.
one thing i have noticed with him, maybe on account of his deformed lip, he doesnt dig. ive even placed some lighter decor in there to see how hed interact and his pretty passive with anything. the gravel isnt even moved. his lip is definately not what it should be, and sadly ive noticed he doesnt have the suction effect oscars and large fish have when they bite. he has to physically get his mouth around food. so live feeding might be a bit more challenging. 
on the subject of live food, i havent fed anything yet. a few more weeks of healthy diet is needed since hes benefiting from it still. obviously it will continue but live food are always just for the entertainment. no real nutritional value with feeders. 
anyways, heres another picture, a close up of his lip deformation. its conpletely healed, but as you can see, it must have been pretty dramatic for him. an oscar mouth is like a persons arms and legs put together. so having a wound like this must have been a scare for the guy...

View attachment 91652


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

He's looking great. Good job!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

View attachment 92651
View attachment 92653


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

nice pickup!


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

nice oscar


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

View attachment 93014


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow, that last pic looks REALLY odd.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice oscar

does he have HITH? (hole in the head) also it looks like an LFS tank because the back is blue


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

looks like he had a mild history of HITH. when i picked him up he had as you can see from the older pictures, some evidence of having HITH. aside from minor fin damage he had also and the lip wound, he was a typical growing oscar. 
from what i can tell, and ive taken some very close looks, he definately had at least a mild brush with HITH. some minor exterior damage that for the most part is healed or healing. since day one hes been improving every day. 
i think after the 3rd day he already recognized me as his food provider. and after a solid week in the tank he took to some better looking colors. his fins are now 100% healed, and his HITH he definately had is non existant. amazing what good water conditions do for these fish. 
his lip wound looks pretty nasty when you see it up close, ill try to snap a good shot of it so you guys can see. ill be damned if it wasnt a piranha bite. perfect circle. he was pretty much given up, even by the pet shop. they asked nothing for him almost. 
put it this way, i picked him up for less than they were selling their bettas. 
one thing ive noticed thats different about this guy than my last oscars, he doesnt dig or redecorate. and theres plenty for an oscar to mess in this tank. i keep some decor in there, and he never touches it. hes a huge begger though, im trying to level that out. with all my oscars the best way to settle their stubborn begging is to be stuborn yourself. im around the tank for more than feeding time only. that over time will settle him. 
but otherwise, hes doing great! his colors are really excellent. more of a ruby flush than stipped or patterened like i see in lots of other tiger oscars.


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

Tell Oscar not to feel bad... chicks dig scars!
Nice eye on him.. I had two two inch oscars in my tank when I dumped my 10 baby reds (1 inch) in with'em. Both tigers but one was albino. The albino took out to off my P's in about two seconds. I gave my oscars to a pet store (lol).. lesson learned!!
good luck with Oscar


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol cant believe you dumped all those reds in with them. not usually the best combo even at that size. i notice at that size, oscars are actually much better hunters. they tend to get a lazy personality about them when they grow in size. in fact, i bet youd have better luck adding the 2 together as adults. of course all those p's would eventually spell bad news for an oscar. theyre incredibly intellegent fish which makes them prone to stress easier. 
judging by my oscar, looks like someone had that same idea


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice oscar! It is recovering nicely.









I like its eyespot on the anal fin.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

2-8-06
nearing 1 month with me. compared to the first pictures you can see obvious improvment
View attachment 93719


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

There's a huge improvement from those earlier pictures, he looks real good now. Us oscarfolk should unite and form a pfury oscar club or something







It's nice to see a situation where a large O gets abandoned but then finds a good owner and tank.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks man. yeah there almost should be an oscar section on here. 
i have a big heart for ill treated animals, and when i saw this dude it was pretty obvious he was comming home with me. hes a mad man now lol. dudes doing real good


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> thanks man. yeah there almost should be an oscar section on here.
> i have a big heart for ill treated animals, and when i saw this dude it was pretty obvious he was comming home with me. hes a mad man now lol. dudes doing real good


Great job, glad you had a heart for this guy!

BTW, I am a huge Oscar fan too.. I've had some great O's back i the day


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Great looking animal! wish You good luck with him!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

latest picture. i took a rough messurment of him. when i brought him home he was an even 8 inches head to tail. hes grown almost 2 inches in 2 months! quite amazing

View attachment 95544


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great fish, oscars rock


----------

